# POW camp Essex



## thekatt (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, it looks like the pow camp grounds have been sold, chainsaws are now cutting back the trees and undergrowth and diggers are clearing a path in for the demolition to start. This was used for German prisoners to pack eggs. I have been photographing it for a while now, quite rare to find something on you,r doorstep, enjoy the pics 















































I will post some pics of the demo job, sad really



Andy


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 17, 2009)

Some really nice shots there mate! Specially love the ones of the cars


----------



## MaBs (Dec 17, 2009)

The old cars look fantastic ashame this place is going. Excellent pictures!


----------



## Pugstar (Dec 17, 2009)

oh wow, love the tree growing between the bumper and the bodywork, not something you see everyday!! Excellent pics


----------



## Flexible (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice pics. Love the one of the shower. And the cars.


----------



## thekatt (Dec 18, 2009)

A few more car pics











Andy


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2009)

Some lovely pics there...really like the chair and oil drum by the door. Nice stuff.


----------



## outkast (Jan 2, 2010)

Great pics, where in essex is this place?


----------



## thekatt (Jan 2, 2010)

outkast said:


> Great pics, where in essex is this place?



Hi, it,s quite tricky to find, it,s between Harlow and Bishops Stortford, if you want to have a look around I will take you.


Andy


----------



## the_historian (Jan 2, 2010)

Andy-
That wouldn't be Mill Lane camp#116 at Hatfield heath, by any chance?


----------



## thekatt (Jan 2, 2010)

the_historian said:


> Andy-
> That wouldn't be Mill Lane camp#116 at Hatfield heath, by any chance?



spot on


Andy


----------



## outkast (Jan 9, 2010)

thekatt said:


> Hi, it,s quite tricky to find, it,s between Harlow and Bishops Stortford, if you want to have a look around I will take you.
> 
> 
> Andy



I live in harlow and never knew this was here I would love to have a look around the place before its too late.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## outkast (Jan 9, 2010)

thekatt said:


> Hi, it,s quite tricky to find, it,s between Harlow and Bishops Stortford, if you want to have a look around I will take you.
> 
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy, do you live local to harlow? theres still a lot of WW2 stuff in the area, I have found loads, especially around the cheshunt, waltham abbey area.

Dave


----------



## thekatt (Jan 9, 2010)

outkast said:


> Hi Andy, do you live local to harlow? theres still a lot of WW2 stuff in the area, I have found loads, especially around the cheshunt, waltham abbey area.
> 
> Dave



Hi, yes in potter st, have you been to the camp? if not I can take you


Andy


----------



## outkast (Jan 10, 2010)

thekatt said:


> Hi, yes in potter st, have you been to the camp? if not I can take you
> 
> 
> Andy



No never been to the camp, once the weather cheers up a bit I would love to go and get some pics, what other sites have you done in te local area?

Dave


----------



## Madaxe (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent pictures. I never knew this place existed either and it is pretty much on my doorstep!
Do you have a pinpoint location on this place or any others around here? I only live in Sawbridgeworth so if you would have me I'd love to come along to anywhere to take a few pictures.
Good job!


----------



## outkast (Jan 11, 2010)

Madaxe said:


> Excellent pictures. I never knew this place existed either and it is pretty much on my doorstep!
> Do you have a pinpoint location on this place or any others around here? I only live in Sawbridgeworth so if you would have me I'd love to come along to anywhere to take a few pictures.
> Good job!



If you live in sawbridgeworth you have a couple of nice airfields to explore on your doorstep, both sawbridgeworth and hunsden airfields are quite accessable, unfortunately the BHQ at hunsden is now locked up tight, the one at sawbridgeworth is open but you will need waders to go inside.


----------



## Madaxe (Jan 11, 2010)

outkast said:


> If you live in sawbridgeworth you have a couple of nice airfields to explore on your doorstep, both sawbridgeworth and hunsden airfields are quite accessable, unfortunately the BHQ at hunsden is now locked up tight, the one at sawbridgeworth is open but you will need waders to go inside.



I know a couple of the pillboxes that are on the road and the memorial obviously,but I have never seen the BHQ.
Must admit I am more interested in old buildings, houses and and hospitals etc. Would like to find an old building in a state of disrepair, maybe with some furniture, surgical equipment etc. I saw some pictures on a site recently that I just can't find now of an old hospital somewhere up north which had a practically untouched surgeons table. Would love to get the location of that if anyone has any ideas.

Thanks for the info outkast. Think I will have a little walk and try to find the BHQ you mentioned.

Much appreciated.


----------



## thekatt (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, I can take you if you are interested, PM me for contact details.


Andy


----------

